
Emergency ventilator mask made with snorkeling mask and 3D printed valve - riffraff
https://www.isinnova.it/easy-covid19-eng/
======
rasengan
More discussion from another thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22656443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22656443)

------
TehCorwiz
Wayback Machine managed to get it:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200322203012/https://www.isinn...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200322203012/https://www.isinnova.it/easy-
covid19-eng/)

------
exabrial
Please don't overload their servers:
[http://archive.is/8Ct9J](http://archive.is/8Ct9J)

------
bufferoverflow
500 error.

~~~
JorgeGT
Google cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7dn3E3...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7dn3E3GmwwwJ:https://www.isinnova.it/easy-
covid19-eng/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=es)

Explanation video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4Csqdxkrfw&feature=emb_titl...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4Csqdxkrfw&feature=emb_title)

